# What to write on thank you cards



## weebubbles

Hi, I am trying to write a thank you card for someone I don't know who knitted cardigans for me. Can't think what to write so any suggestions would be really appreciated.

Also trying to write a card for someone but I cant remember what they gave me, I know it was an item of clothing but cant remember what, how do I get round this without them finding out?:dohh:

thanks
x


----------



## Hannah

I would just put something along the lines of:

Dear .....

Thank you for your generous gift, we really appreciate the time and effort you have taken for (babies name).

Love ..... (for the cardigans)

The other I would just leave out the time and effort bit and have the generous gift thing. I am rubbish at writing thank you cards :blush: and this is my standard response. Hope that helps a little and good luck!


----------



## channy3232

I would say
dear X
thank you so much for taking the time to knit the beautiful (or insert adjective) cardigans. It was so very generous of you and I can't wait to wear them (wait were they for you or LO?? Or I can't wait for the baby to wear them)
thanks again!
Sign it

dear X
thank you so much for the adorable outfit (or clothes) for (baby's name) I can't wait for (him/her) to wear them. They're going to be so cute on (him/her)


----------



## CeliaM

Above suggestions are great. If you're looking to fill up more card space, stamping baby's footprint or glueing on a pic on the lo is a quick personal touch.


----------



## Lulu

I agree with the others, that is roughly what I put in some of my thank you cards, especially when I'd forgotten what we got - we were really lucky to get tons of clothes but it did get to the point that I forgot what came from who!!!


----------



## penguin77

On our thank you cards i basically thanked them for the big welcome into the world.... and signed it Jac's name...i never mentioned the actual gifts...i dont think you need to.
I made mine with bounsprint and everybody loved them as they have a mini photo of Jac.

xxx


----------



## LittleShark

OMG I haven`t sent any Thank you card!!!!! But I was like walking zombi for the first 3,5 months  as my LO was feeding every 2h 24/7
Do you think it`s too late to do it? 
Although I did say _thank you _when I met my friends and relatives.


----------



## emmi26

i took a pic of harry with every item we received then put the pic of harry with whatever item the person bought in his thankyou card x


----------



## Sugarmuppet

I have just finished *36!!* thank you cards from Christmas! Didn't know Gaby was so popular! Well I do, because I had over 50 to write when she was born, took them into the hospital when we were visiting her and wrote them while sitting watching her in the incubator. :cry:

First paragraph thanking the person for the gift, saying how nice it is etc. Clothing - how great she looks in it. Toys - how much she likes playing with them. Money - what we bought for her with it. If I can't remember what it was just thanks for the generous gift. 

Second paragraph I usually say something about how Gaby is getting on, what she is up to, for people who don't see her much. Or for people we see regularly write about the last time we met up.

Third paragraph hope you are well etc etc and thanks again.


----------



## katy1310

Lol, I had this problem too, getting presents from people I didn't know, and forgetting who'd given what even though I tried to keep a list! It was difficult keeping on top of everything with Sophie having 13 weeks in neonatal.

For the ones where I didn't know the people I just wrote something like:

Thank you so much for the beautiful (....). It was so kind of you to take the time to knit them, and we really appreciate it.

I would then write a little bit about how Sophie was getting on.

For ones where I couldn't remember what the gift was, I wrote:

Thank you so much for the beautiful gift you send when Sophie was born. It was so kind of you to think of us. 

Then again wrote a bit about how Sophie was getting on.

We've just done all Sophie's Christmas thank yous and we did a letter as if from Sophie, with a photo of her on it. We just adapted it for each person according to what they gave her.

xxxxx


----------

